# Aubergine roulades with red pepper sauce



## Ishbel (Jun 22, 2005)

Courtesy of a recipe card from my supermarket. These are simple to make and really good – and I speak as someone who isn’t too keen on cottage cheese!
In this recipe, griddling, rather than frying the aubergine means it absorbs less oil. If you do not have a griddle pan, use an ordinary grill. Serve the roulades with a green salad and ciabatta bread.
*The sauce:*
1 red pepper, quartered and deseeded
1tbsp oil
1 onion, finely chopped
2 tomatoes, chopped
1 clove garlic, crushed
6tbsp water
*The roulades:*
2 aubergines, each weighing approximately 250g
4tbsp Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1 x 250g pot Reduced Fat cottage cheese
25g pine nuts, toasted
1tbsp fresh basil, chopped
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 tomatoes, skinned and chopped 

Make the sauce by grilling the pepper skin side up until the skin blackens. Place in a plastic bag until cool, then remove the skin. Cut into strips.
Heat the oil, add the onion and cook for 4-5 minutes. Add the pepper, tomatoes, garlic and water, season, cover and simmer for 20 minutes. Liquidise until smooth, then press through a sieve.
Cut the aubergines lengthways into 5mm slices. Brush with olive oil and place on a preheated griddle until they are soft and browned on both sides. 
Mix together the cottage cheese, pine nuts, basil and salt and pepper. Spread a little of the mixture over each slice, scatter with tomatoes and roll up, starting at the widest end. Arrange in an ovenproof dish, and place in a preheated oven 190°C, gas mark 5 for 15-20 minutes or until piping hot. Serve, garnished with extra basil, with the warmed pepper sauce.


----------



## jkath (Jun 22, 2005)

Ishbel, I want to shop at your store - it seems they have many wonderful sounding recipes! I love eggplants (as we call them here, we don't get to use the more beautiful sounding term 'aubergine') and this recipe really has a great mix of ingredients. Thank you so very much for sharing this treat!


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 22, 2005)

Many of our supermarkets do these  wipe-clean recipe cards.... Jamie Oliver is the chef for Sainsbury, for instance! They are often extremely good recipes, which I make time and time again.

Sorry, I keep forgetting to put eggplant after the word aubergine - oh an zucchini when I use courgette!!!  

It's a nice light dish, we love it!


----------

